# Eby Chemical Co, Ecco Hygienic Powder bottle



## oldbtlesfamily23 (May 22, 2020)

I purchased this bottle on EBay about 10 years ago that was part of a lot of bottles that had qualities which I found unique.  I put them in my cabinet and forgot about them until now, I'm retired.

I have not been able to find another bottle that has the same information on the labels and top. It is a molded bottle and has indications of brush strokes near the top of the neck. This is also where the molding seam is not very pronounced.

I would appreciate any input that anyone can give me.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

Eby copyrighted the name Hygienic powder on July 1, 1944.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

catalog of copyrights says and i quote. Eby (Ben) trading as Eby Chemical Co. Harrisburg Pa. Ecco Hygienic Powder the House of Eby since 1864. For Hygienic Powder copyright July 1, 1944.
Robbybobby64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

There is one for sale on Ebay right now just like yours for about $40 which includes shipping from Oceanside California


----------



## oldbtlesfamily23 (May 22, 2020)

I think I only paid less than $30 for the lot. I had 2 other unique bottles in that lot. One was a Royal Spyce with the stopper and the other was a Mystico bottle with a partial label. I have a picture of the Mystico bottle in my album.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

Great deal. I love the style of the label and font of the letters. The cobalt blue color is the icing on the cake. Thanks for posting it for the community. We appreciate any and all.


----------



## oldbtlesfamily23 (May 22, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> There is one for sale on Ebay right now just like yours for about $40 which includes shipping from Oceanside California


Can you forward that link? I was not able to find it? None of the bottles I have seen have "Healing" on the front label. Thanks!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

I see yours on the front lower label in the oval states "HEALS".  Changed to the contents. Your bottle has the contents written on back. Eby Chemical Co. was taken to court U.S. V.S. Eby Chemical Co. in 1942. Mislabeling of product. Stating that the contents were not a effective antiseptic in the amounts used. Basically it is a medicated powder. I looked in the Catalog of Copyrights and found Ecco Hygienic Powder for your health copyright Feb. 6, 1935. Could not find anything on "heals". Could be one of the many variations. I saw about 3 different ones including yours. Chronologically i do not know where your variation stands. Great bottle labels in good condition. Just because you cannot find this one doesn't mean there are not more out there. Hold on to it. Not enough information out there to give you an honest answer. Hopefully someone else can shed some light. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

Thanks for the mystery Obf23.


----------



## oldbtlesfamily23 (May 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thanks for the mystery Obf23.


 , thank you so much for the info!!! I'm making a binder with all of my bottle information, purchase amt, where I purchased etc, as well as where I found or dug them. So the info u gave me will help ALOT.


----------



## oldbtlesfamily23 (May 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thanks for the mystery Obf23.


 , thank you so much for the info!!! I'm making a binder with all of my bottle information, purchase amt, where I purchased etc, as well as where I found or dug them. So the info u gave me will help ALOT. I didn't know if you noticed, it still has some of it's original contents left in the bottle.

I have attached a photo of the Royal Spyce bottle.


----------



## hbgpabottles (Nov 27, 2022)

oldbtlesfamily23 said:


> I purchased this bottle on EBay about 10 years ago that was part of a lot of bottles that had qualities which I found unique.  I put them in my cabinet and forgot about them until now, I'm retired.
> 
> I have not been able to find another bottle that has the same information on the labels and top. It is a molded bottle and has indications of brush strokes near the top of the neck. This is also where the molding seam is not very pronounced.
> 
> I would appreciate any input that anyone can give me.


These are common in general but be on the lookout as there are a few variants in the label. There is an early variant that has escaped me over the years. Its color is a much lighter blue and the label is different.


----------

